# Topics > Books >  Book "The Myth of Artificial Intelligence: Why Computers Can’t Think the Way We Do", Erik Larson, 2021

## Airicist

Book "The Myth of Artificial Intelligence: Why Computers Can’t Think the Way We Do", Erik Larson, 2021 on Amazon

Book "The Myth of Artificial Intelligence: Why Computers Can’t Think the Way We Do", Erik Larson, 2021 on Book Depository 

Author - Erik Larson

----------


## Airicist

What the future holds for Artificial Intelligence | Interview with Erik Larson

Apr 15, 2021




> Author Erik Larson discusses his book The Myth of Artificial Intelligence to clear the air surrounding superintelligence and shed light on the empty claims made about general intelligence. After working in the field alongside influential computer scientists such as Kurzweil, Larson discovered that without a huge breakthrough artificial intelligence is likely unachievable. Erik Larson’s book walks the reader through the advanced AI systems we use today, as well as what the future holds for developing general intelligence. Follow along as tech entrepreneur and author, Erik Larson talks with Dr. Jed Macosko, academic director of AcademicInfluence.com and professor of physics at Wake Forest University.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Abductive inference: The blind spot of artificial intelligence"

by Ben Dickson
September 20, 2021

----------

